# creative panhandler signs



## Luissa (May 5, 2009)

You can say what you want about them but sometimes the panhandlers who see on the side of the road have some hilarious signs. Today after picking up a friend at the airport, I saw a guy with a sign that said, " I bet you can't hit me with a quarter", I almost pissed my pants.


----------



## strollingbones (May 5, 2009)

did you toss a quarter at him?


----------



## alan1 (May 5, 2009)

My favorite was the guy that had the sign that said,
"Will work for food"
Then a line draw through it, and written below was this,
"Honest bum needs money for booze"


----------



## Bootneck (May 5, 2009)

Yeh, but you've got to be careful if you're giving 'em money. Sometimes they're not what they seem.

A few years ago, I was shopping in London. I stepped off the escalator from Waterloo underground to the main station and there I saw a beggar with an eye patch and one arm, holding a cap.

Around his neck hung a sign ..."*Falklands war veteran - 3 children to support*"

I thought "bloody hell - what is WRONG with this country" 

I had done my shopping - gave him all the cash I had left on me - almost forty quid.

The guy looked up, flashed a toothless smile and said ....

"Sank you, Senor"


----------



## Luissa (May 5, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> did you toss a quarter at him?


no the light was green plus I would have hit him.


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2009)

One day this guy was playing doorman at the local convenience store and asking for spare change as he held the door for people. He was also smoking a cigarette. As I went in, he held his cup out to me but I said, "What make you think I'd give money to someone whose cloud of smoke I have to pass through to get in this store?" On my way out, the cigarette was gone and he held out his cup again. With a big smile he said, " Hey lady, guess what!!  I quit smoking!!".


----------



## dilloduck (May 5, 2009)

Anguille said:


> One day this guy was playing doorman at the local convenience store and asking for spare change as he held the door for people. He was also smoking a cigarette. As I went in, he held his cup out to me but I said, "What make you think I'd give money to someone whose cloud of smoke I have to pass through to get in this store?" On my way out, the cigarette was gone and he held out his cup again. With a big smile he said, " Hey lady, guess what!!  I quit smoking!!".



Did you flash him your "I'll do anything for rep" sign?


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > One day this guy was playing doorman at the local convenience store and asking for spare change as he held the door for people. He was also smoking a cigarette. As I went in, he held his cup out to me but I said, "What make you think I'd give money to someone whose cloud of smoke I have to pass through to get in this store?" On my way out, the cigarette was gone and he held out his cup again. With a big smile he said, " Hey lady, guess what!!  I quit smoking!!".
> ...



I threw that away when I reached 100 rep points.

But I did give him $5 for making me laugh.


----------



## random3434 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Missourian (May 6, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> Yeh, but you've got to be careful if you're giving 'em money. Sometimes they're not what they seem.
> 
> A few years ago, I was shopping in London. I stepped off the escalator from Waterloo underground to the main station and there I saw a beggar with an eye patch and one arm, holding a cap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luissa (May 6, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


>


where was this guy last week when I was broke?


----------



## random3434 (May 6, 2009)

> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > where was this guy last week when I was broke?



From the license plates, California!


----------



## Luissa (May 6, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> > Luissa said:
> >
> >
> > > where was this guy last week when I was broke?
> ...


well he needs to come to washington everyone else does from california!


----------



## Phoenix (May 6, 2009)




----------

